# How do I make this joint?



## JK1972 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have been asked to make this table for a friend. How do I make the "Y" joint with the 4×4 supports at the bottom of this table?

Thanks for any suggestions or advice,

John


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The pic doesn't show the joint clearly, but this one might work for you. HTH


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I dont think so, I dont see a joint there at all, not like the pics Aand C style posted which you have only 30 seconds to look at.


----------



## Anselth (Apr 19, 2012)

Something like this, maybe?










Full image: http://www.craftsmanspace.com/sites/default/files/free-knowledge-articles/three_member_half_lap_joint.gif


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

JK1972,

An approach to simplify the joinery is to cut rabbets on the top and bottom surfaces of the 4" x 4" stretchers at the joining ends, perhaps ¾" deep, creating tenons. Then cut two wide ¾" thick pieces to the outline of the three stretches. The ¾" profiled pieces would then fit into the top and bottom rabbets. The ¾" profiled pieces could then be flushed up with the stretchers. The grain direction of the top inlayed ¾" stock would be orientated perpendicular to the grain direction of the bottom inlayed ¾" pieces - for strength. The gap in the butt cuts on the tenoned ends of the stretchers would be concealed by the top and bottom ¾" inlays.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

There's this method:

3-way Stool Joint


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

Join the triangular legs with a triangular block.

Equilateral triangle 60 degree corners, thick block.


----------

